# H & R Block



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Are you less apt to get audited using a pro like Block ?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Got $200 just lying around you don't need?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol got ya !!!


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Actually, my comment referred to what Block will charge you.


----------



## roadroller4k (Jan 29, 2020)

Isn't $200 worth to spend at H&R to avoid all the nightmare of caliculations during taxtime?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

percy_ardmore said:


> Actually, my comment referred to what Block will charge you.


I got it or I got ( understand ) you.



roadroller4k said:


> Isn't $200 worth to spend at H&R to avoid all the nightmare of caliculations during taxtime?


I still think you are less apt. to get audited. If you are they will go with you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are you less apt to get audited using a pro like Block ?


Maybe. Unless that PRO gets caught doing something wrong and then every tax return they did gets audited.

Happened to a few people I know in South Florida and turned into a huge nightmare. Person did their returns promising to maximize their returns. They all got big returns. I told one person I was friends with that they cheated on his taxes and I hope he does not get caught. This guy also did instant refunds and them fill out a form to have their return go directly to him to pay the instant refund. 4 years later my friend is battling with the IRS. The guy that was doing tax returns not only lied on their return but also lied to them. He gave my friend a copy of his return that showed a $2500 refund. Should have been around $1800 if done properly. Turns out the guy filed a different return with the IRS and the IRS sent a refund check of $3600 to the guy.

One person this guy did taxes for got flagged for an audit and it opened up a can of worms. Every person this guy filed returns for ended up getting audited as well. The IRS wants all the money back from each of them. As for the person doing the returns, he fled the country.

After about 1.5 years of working with the IRS my friend ended up having to repay around $1950 dollars. The IRS waved penalties because he was scammed however he still had to pay some interest Luckily he only used him that one year, other people he knows used this guy for 3 years in a row. They all owed a lot more than him.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Maybe. Unless that PRO gets caught doing something wrong and then every tax return they did gets audited.
> 
> Happened to a few people I know in South Florida and turned into a huge nightmare. Person did their returns promising to maximize their returns. They all got big returns. I told one person I was friends with that they cheated on his taxes and I hope he does not get caught. This guy also did instant refunds and them fill out a form to have their return go directly to him to pay the instant refund. 4 years later my friend is battling with the IRS. The guy that was doing tax returns not only lied on their return but also lied to them. He gave my friend a copy of his return that showed a $2500 refund. Should have been around $1800 if done properly. Turns out the guy filed a different return with the IRS and the IRS sent a refund check of $3600 to the guy.
> 
> ...


What a horror story. Thanks for sharing with such detail.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Are you less apt to get audited using a pro like Block ?


--------------------------
Yes -- the biggest plus is that H & R offers a package that they will protect you if you are audited. They stand by their work.
You just have to be careful who you allow to do your taxes in the office. Probably best to ask for the person that has been in the office the longest and knows how to do RS forms. They hire new part time people for the busy season. These people often are not as knowledgeable as they should be. For that office, I would look under reviews for the office and use the person that gets several positive ratings.
H & R , also, has apps that you can buy on line ( go to their website) -- you just plug in the numbers. I think they also offer reviewing your work for a few dollars.
I have used them the last 3 years

Also, the problem mentioned above by FLKeys - that can happen anywhere and by any tax company. I think looking at the reviews for an office gives someone a pretty good idea on who knows what they are doing and who is incompetent. For instance, I would not use anyone that is a part time hire for the tax season to do my RS taxes.
There is a forum member that does taxes, also. (find in the tax section ) He might be available to do them or review any work.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you have someone do your taxes, it is best to look them over, ask questions, and fully understand what every line is on every form. You might even learn enough to do your own the following year.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> Got $200 just lying around you don't need?


------------------
Yes, but next tax year, that $200 is a deduction.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes and they send it out that day and give you a copy. Tell you how much you owe or getting back. They also have an app that checks for possible red flags. They try to help you best they can but are not dishonest. Yes they will be there if audited.



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Yes -- the biggest plus is that H & R offers a package that they will protect you if you are audited. They stand by their work.
> You just have to be careful who you allow to do your taxes in the office. Probably best to ask for the person that has been in the office the longest and knows how to do RS forms. They hire new part time people for the busy season. These people often are not as knowledgeable as they should be. For that office, I would look under reviews for the office and use the person that gets several positive ratings.
> H & R , also, has apps that you can buy on line ( go to their website) -- you just plug in the numbers. I think they also offer reviewing your work for a few dollars.
> ...


Plus this year they have what's called drop and go where you drop off as you get your forms. So you can be out hubering while they work on your tax return. They also do my state return.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Just buy the tax program for $70. Do it yourself .you still get the the use of a tax h&r block perparer


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------
> Yes, but next tax year, that $200 is a deduction.


If you itemize Schedule A . . . which not many people do unless you have big mortgage payments and RE tax.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> Yes, but next tax year, that $200 is a deduction.





percy_ardmore said:


> If you itemize Schedule A . . . which not many people do unless you have big mortgage payments and RE tax.


The tax prep deduction, as taken on Schedule A (previously subject to a 2% of AGI)was suspended under the new tax laws. But under the previous laws you could split the cost of tax preparation and take half off on Schedule C without the 2% threshold, and list the personal half on Schedule A, subject to that 2%. My CPA did it that way for years.
I found conflicting info as to whether tax prep fees are a qualified miscellaneous business expense to take on Schedule C now. It's in IRS Pub 529, but there were differing interpretations. :confusion:


----------

